# XP + FreeBSD installation



## AlexF (Mar 25, 2010)

I need to make computer with WinXP and FreeBSD installation on the same disk, with dual-boot option. Which OS should I install first, how should I install the second OS? Can I read XP partition from FreeBSD?
I already read aboud this in the FreeBSD Handbook, but didn't understand completely. Please give me some tips, if possible


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2010)

I normally install windows first. Once that's done I'll install fbsd. Choose the bootmanager when asked.

And yes, FreeBSD is quite capable of reading NTFS. If you want write access to you will need to install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.


----------

